# Mid-atlantic Meeting late Summer/Fall



## ggazonas

I now have my frogroom 90% setup and we are closing on the house in a month, so I figured it would be safe for me to post a meeting thread. I'm looking to a host a meeting around September/October sometime. I'd like peoples feedback on what they think about this. I'm thinking a little later when the temps are cooler. I have a nice spacious yard so I'm considering doing a BBQ. We will be serving froglegs as the main entree.

Let me know whose interested and I know this is far off but possible dates are welcomed.

And I was just kidding about the froglegs.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Well it's about time!!! Count me in.


----------



## ggazonas

JeremyHuff said:


> Well it's about time!!! Count me in.


My in-laws took a while to find a house but they finally signed a contract last night. 

Glad to hear you'll be there.


----------



## GBIII

If there's no frog legs I'm not coming...j/k

I'll be there assuming no conflict with my son's football games.


George


----------



## mantisdragon91

Guess I can attend seeing as I am only 15 minutes away.


----------



## GBIII

George, 

You will have to make it later in the day so Roman doesn't have to get up too early... He's got a long drive.

BTW, congrats on the house! It was looking great the last time I was there.

George


----------



## Gumby

I'd love to come! I couldn't make it to Andy's because it was a bit of a drive, but you aren't too far from me. I'll be there!


----------



## JeremyHuff

ggazonas said:


> My in-laws took a while to find a house but they finally signed a contract last night.
> 
> Glad to hear you'll be there.


I was referring more to finally acquiring your protean tanks. I guess they were only six months late, oh wait, you still don't have them all, right?

Btw, October is probably better for me. Suppose to go to Germany in september.


----------



## stemcellular

I'll be in CR and Panama until late September but otherwise should be able to make the haul down and crash with my folks in the Jerz.


----------



## Julio

stemcellular said:


> I'll be in CR and Panama until late September but otherwise should be able to make the haul down and crash with my folks in the Jerz.


sure rub it in for those of us that can't make it. 

i should be able to make it to the meet.


----------



## stemcellular

I'll bring some chicken back for you, Julio.


----------



## ggazonas

Sounds good. Yes my tanks did take 6 mos....he still has a few of them but I added a few more to the order. Hopefully i'll see them soon. Jason has been great with keeping in contact with me now. Things have changed with him quite a bit.

October will probbaly be more like it. Weather should be favorable and it looks like it may be a better turnout.


----------



## Julio

stemcellular said:


> I'll bring some chicken back for you, Julio.


hahah, just make sure he is big and black and the king of the town


----------



## Zombie Frawg

It's a bit of a drive, I don't know.....  Can't wait to see what else you have done. If you need help setting up or need me to bring anything LMK.


----------



## eos

Woot! I'm in.


----------



## paintballislife

Dibs!!!!!!!


----------



## sports_doc

Could you move further away George????


Ray can drive me down and let me take the bed....

IF we return from CR still friends...


----------



## oddlot

Hey George count me in barring any major catastrophe! 

Lou


----------



## BBoyette

I should be able to make it. May have some really nice goodies by then .


----------



## ggazonas

sports_doc said:


> Could you move further away George????
> 
> 
> Ray can drive me down and let me take the bed....
> 
> IF we return from CR still friends...



We do have a few guest bedrooms...don't know if we will have a guest bathroom or kitchen by then though, but the frogroom will eb complete, which is probably all that matters.


----------



## SMenigoz

ggazonas said:


> We do have a few guest bedrooms...don't know if we will have a guest bathroom or kitchen by then though, but the frogroom will eb complete, which is probably all that matters.


George definately has his priorities in order!
I'll pencil in your date and try to attend.
Scott


----------



## rozdaboff

George - If it is on a weekend when I am not on service, count me in. October would also be better for me, as I will be in San Diego for a couple of weeks in early September.

Oz


----------



## ggazonas

Looks like October will be the month.


----------



## BBoyette

SMenigoz said:


> George definately has his priorities in order!
> I'll pencil in your date and try to attend.
> Scott


If you are free im driving up, we can talk fishing...i was just fishing at deep creek lake. Landed a 7lb small mouth.


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo

I'd love to be able to attend this. Just have to get the husband on board since he's my chauffer! It would be nice to meet some more somewhat local froggers!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Im in! Its been awhile since Ive been able to make it to a meet and with this one planned out months in advance I should be able to pencil it in without any issues.



Todd


----------



## ggazonas

I'm thinking second of third weekend in october


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Ken took vacation in October. I think it was the third week, maybe. Anyway, if he is off he'll come too


----------



## mantisdragon91

I'll sweeten the pot. I live 15 minutes from George and any one who attends is more than welcome to view my collection as well.


----------



## ggazonas

mantisdragon91 said:


> I'll sweeten the pot. I live 15 minutes from George and any one who attends is more than welcome to view my collection as well.


Good idea...a two for one...Roman is only a few miles away, literally down the street, it is very easy to go from place to his and back.


----------



## paintballislife

and any females are welcome for a night cap at my house. Im only a mile away from Romans.  j/k.


----------



## rcteem

Roman...have your varaderos bred yet???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mantisdragon91

rcteem said:


> Roman...have your varaderos bred yet???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I know of. But then again I'm not big on tearing apart tanks looking for offspring.


----------



## jfehr232

I hope I can attend this meeting, it will be nice to finally attend a frog meeting. Considering my last one was at Jason's so I am def due for this.

Should have some frogs ready for this also.

Take care guys


----------



## ggazonas

So i know its still 3 mos away but I was thinking of having this either October 15(Saturday) or 16 (Sunday), or we could always do it the weekend before or after.

I'd like to get some input on wether people would prefer a saturday or sunday.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I work 2nd shift Friday nights. So as long as it isnt too early on a Saturday Id prefer Saturday. Leaving Sunday for rest and relaxation. (Driving is more exhausting than actual physical labor LOL)


Todd


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I'm fine on either the 15th or 16th. Ken can go to if it's on Sunday. The following weekend we may be out of town Friday and Saturday. Just my two cents.


----------



## hypostatic

I would like to come =]

I don't have frogs to offer, but I CAN bring some brazilian treats!


----------



## jckee1

I would stiil be interested in coming. What can a new person bring along? Food? Drinks?
Jim


----------



## Julio

jckee1 said:


> I would stiil be interested in coming. What can a new person bring along? Food? Drinks?
> Jim


beer kegs are always welcomed at these events


----------



## JeremyHuff

Sunday is usually better for me.


----------



## ggazonas

jckee1 said:


> I would stiil be interested in coming. What can a new person bring along? Food? Drinks?
> Jim


You can bring whatever you'd like, or nothing at all...its up to you.


----------



## Julio

ggazonas said:


> you can bring whatever you'd like, or nothing at all...its up to you.


rookies always have to bring a keg


----------



## eos

Julio said:


> rookies always have to bring a keg


and must do a keg stand


----------



## oddlot

Sunday works better for me too.

Lou


----------



## ggazonas

Looks like we are going to have the meeting on Sunday October 16th. I've had a good number of people on the board and off mention that Sunday would work better. Also the Hamburg reptile show is that Saturday the 15th. This would give people an opportunity to go the reptile show saturday and then come to the meeting on Sunday.

I have also been talking with Jason from Protean recently and he had mentioned that he will be moving to the east coast in a few weeks and is planning on attending this meeting. He said if anyone is interested in purchasing any tanks he can hand deliver them to the meeting. I also beleive that he is going to try to be a vendor at the hamburg show on that saturday.


----------



## Julio

sorry i won't be there, i will be in sunny Hawaii!


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio said:


> sorry i won't be there, i will be in sunny Hawaii!


Oh, grab me some auratus when you are there....


----------



## mantisdragon91

JeremyHuff said:


> Oh, grab me some auratus when you are there....


And some Phelsuma Guimbeaui and Jackson's Chameleons. Just stuff them in your pants. TSA won't mind


----------



## Julio

all that stuff is running in the same area where i am going, however the auratus are under protection last i cked and but will see if i can find some jacksons to ship and some Phelsumas.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> sorry i won't be there, i will be in sunny Hawaii!


Hope you have a good time down there. You know if you are ever in Philly you can stop by.


----------



## Julio

Thanks George, i plan on stocking up on plants when i visit Chuck for a day, he just does not know it yet.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> Thanks George, i plan on stocking up on plants when i visit Chuck for a day, he just does not know it yet.


Take a few cutting for me, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## jfehr232

ggazonas said:


> Take a few cutting for me, I'd appreciate it.


I sure will though


----------



## ggazonas

I hope this doesn't create any confusion, but with the closing of the house taking a couple weeks longer and the construction in our kitchen 3 weeks longer I am going to push back the meeting to the 22nd or 23rd of October. Again if there is a preference with Saturday or Sunday I'd like to hear opinions. Also if this creates a problem with a lot of people we may keep it the 16th.

Thanks

George


----------



## insularexotics

Just an FYI, I'll be unable to attend the 22/23. I'll be in South Bend watching the Irish dismantle the pathetic USC condoms.


----------



## stemcellular

Ah, the University of Spoiled Children... 

Probably wont be able to make it George, but I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> Ah, the University of Spoiled Children...
> 
> Probably wont be able to make it George, but I'll be there in spirit!


Thats ashame Ray, maybe next year.


----------



## oddlot

George,Sunday either way for me.
Lou


----------



## JeremyHuff

Sunday is better for me too.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I'm good either day but Ken can only do Sunday.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremyHuff

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!!!


----------



## ggazonas

Looks like it will be Sunday October 23rd starting around 12.


----------



## pa.walt

stemcellular said:


> Ah, the University of Spoiled Children...
> 
> Probably wont be able to make it George, but I'll be there in spirit!


 hey can't you just set up some sort of feed, skype or what ever between you and george. george can broadcast it on his 100 in. plasma. then all the dendro people can sort of be there in spirit.


----------



## ggazonas

pa.walt said:


> hey can't you just set up some sort of feed, skype or what ever between you and george. george can broadcast it on his 100 in. plasma. then all the dendro people can sort of be there in spirit.


Wish I had a 100 in plasma


----------



## JeremyHuff

Hey Walt
Are you going to there?


----------



## eos

ggazonas said:


> Looks like it will be Sunday October 23rd starting around 12.


That's the Giants bye week, so yea... sunday the 23rd is cool with me


----------



## ggazonas

I got a pm from Jason DeSantis who wants to know if there is any interest in doing a group order on bromeliads and tropical plants for people attending the meet? He could do some kind of discount along with free shipping so everyone gets a discount.

If there is a large enough group of people willing to participate Jason could have the plants shipped to my house and would have everything labeled per person so there is no confusion.

If you have any interest please let Jason know.

Thanks


----------



## tclipse

I'll be able to make this one finally... the old date would have been in the middle of exam weeks (for the 3rd meet in a row), but the new date is all good.. excited to finally meet you all.

Anyone know what they will have available?

I'll have intermedius juvs/froglets/tads and a bunch of feeder cultures.. shoot me a PM if you'll want me to bring anything. 

I'm looking for a calling male Iquitos vent, a female INIBICO variabilis, a female solarte, and a few M. laevigata


----------



## Tricolor

I might have yellow teribilis


----------



## ggazonas

i may have some different types of anthonyi available.


----------



## ggazonas

So we are closing in on the meeting being about a month away. 

So I can get a head count, can people either post on the tread or pm that they are coming....And real names would be helpful since so I know who you are.

Thanks


----------



## GBIII

I should be there with a "few" froglets. 

George


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Ken and I will be there. But you already knew that  Let me know if we can bring any goodies.

I'll probably have leuc froglets, springtails (tropical and temperate) and isopods (dwarf white, dwarf striped - possibly orange and purple). If anyone is interested in these, please PM me so I'm not schlepping a bunch of stuff.


----------



## ggazonas

Zombie Frawg said:


> Ken and I will be there. But you already knew that  Let me know if we can bring any goodies.
> 
> I'll probably have leuc froglets, springtails (tropical and temperate) and isopods (dwarf white, dwarf striped - possibly orange and purple). If anyone is interested in these, please PM me so I'm not schlepping a bunch of stuff.


Thanks...we can talk about what to bring when you stop by.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'm in and I think Richard is coming with me. I'll be posting a classified soon with what I have. 

J


----------



## oddlot

Kim and I will be there.

Lou


----------



## eos

Hey George... as of now I'll be there, but if something happens to come up I'll be sure to notify you.


----------



## flapjax3000

I am moving to northern Va early next year and was curious how often you held meetings in the area. I would like to meet up with some of the people in the area but unfortunately I will be up there way to late to make the next event. Is this an annual affair or do you hold them more often? Also, where are the meetings held?


----------



## jfehr232

I am hoping to be there and as of now I am locked in. George I will let you know if something pops up if I can not make it.

I'll have 2 nominant imitators for sale also. and an iquitos vent.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I will be attending!

I should have some flour beetles and some plants available.

Todd


----------



## SMenigoz

Looks like the meeting is a go! 
I plan to attend and should have a "few" frogs to bring...will post a list later.
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

I appreciate everyones post so far.


----------



## ggazonas

jfehr232 said:


> I am hoping to be there and as of now I am locked in. George I will let you know if something pops up if I can not make it.
> 
> I'll have 2 nominant imitators for sale also. and an iquitos vent.


I may be interested in the imis


----------



## cbreon

I know most of you don't know me, but George if you don't mind I think I would like to come. Let me know

--Craig


----------



## eos

ggazonas said:


> I appreciate everyones post so far.


George, do you still want a clipping of the Wend Imbe?


----------



## mordoria

I do! 
Please Please


----------



## tclipse

I'll also have some plant packages available.. pm for info.


----------



## ggazonas

eos said:


> George, do you still want a clipping of the Wend Imbe?


Actually I got some now...so I'm good. Thanks for asking though


----------



## ggazonas

cbreon said:


> I know most of you don't know me, but George if you don't mind I think I would like to come. Let me know
> 
> --Craig


Your welcome to come...it will be a great meeting...looks like alot of people will be here.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Is there anyone in MD who could transport four 2.5 gallon tanks to the meet for me. Ali, aka MDFrogger, has some that I really need. If there is anyone who could pick them up for me, I'd really appreciate it. Please pm me if possible.


----------



## Bill Finley

Does anyone have a definite female Yellow Terribilis, I may make the trip, if I could pick up one or two? Also have pending trade with Sean Stewart, which I may swing down there on Saturday and drop off & pick up! Right now I have two sub-adult highland tricolors, female no dot cit, and other stuff?

Bill Finley
Portland, Maine


----------



## Erikb3113

I might be down to meet some of my fellow froggers to the north. Hit a richmond area meet earlier this year. I have a bunch of beautiful large spot Azureus froglets, some should be pretty well sexable by the time this rolls around. If anyone is interested PM me. I am looking for a female nom imi, if anyone has an extra I would be ecstatic. Think I might have a ride up too, so count me in as a definite maybe. It is a REDSKINS gameday though so errrrr, but it will be fun and probably less stressful to attend this.


----------



## eos

I could bring 0.0.2 FG Vents to the meet if anyone is interested.


----------



## SMenigoz

SMenigoz said:


> Looks like the meeting is a go!
> I plan to attend and should have a "few" frogs to bring...will post a list later.
> Scott


Here's what I could bring if someone is interested:

Yellow terribilis (well started, adult coloration on most)
Nikita
Citronella
Yellow galactonotus
Cobalt
femoralis (adults and/or offspring)
Regina
Azureus
Azureventris
Matecho (full adults to offspring)

Fruitflies are always in production at my place as well...
Scott


----------



## Tricolor

I should have some yellow terribilis as well.
Patricia's and azureus.
Will probably only bring upon request
Thanks John


----------



## oddlot

I have available; 0.0.3 leuc froglets,grandis day geckos,gold dust day geckos,leopard geckos,albino corn snakes,dubia,southern magnolia leaves,and possibly a few other things to offer by then.



Will anyone have:
one or two female yellow galacts available, preferably proven.
male Amazonicus.Maybe some retics.

Lou


----------



## JeremyHuff

I have some gorgeous orange galacts, cobalts, leucs, azureus, vittatus, giant orange and lots of different feeders.


----------



## Shohin

Just a noob here. But, I would love the opportunity to attend and meet some fellow froggers and learn a thing or two. 

Oh yeah, and I will bring some beer....... So, am I in?

-Shohin


----------



## tclipse

Shohin said:


> Just a noob here. But, I would love the opportunity to attend and meet some fellow froggers and learn a thing or two.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I will bring some beer....... So, am I in?
> 
> -Shohin


As long as it's a keg.....







JFWU


----------



## ggazonas

Meeting details:

Sunday October 23 at noon

232 Wyncote Road
Jenkintown, PA 19046
(for those of you who remember Martins Aqaurium I like 2 blocks from where they use to be located)

and if someone needs to call me my number is 908 309 1844


----------



## Gnarly

This sounds great. I'd love a chance to meet with some fellow froggers. Count me and the boy in. 

Katrina and Jeff


----------



## MD_Frogger

If any one is interested in the following I can try and arrange delivery:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/73418-tanks-etc.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/73523-brazilian-yellow-heads.html


----------



## Zombie Frawg

I also have a young female snow corn and a male leopard gecko available. PM if interested.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## ggazonas

I will have some Zarajunga anthonyi, and possibly some Rio Saladillo and Santa isabels ready.


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> I have available; 0.0.3 leuc froglets,grandis day geckos,gold dust day geckos,leopard geckos,albino corn snakes,dubia,southern magnolia leaves,and possibly a few other things to offer by then.
> 
> 
> 
> Will anyone have:
> one or two female yellow galacts available, preferably proven.
> male Amazonicus.Maybe some retics.
> 
> Lou



I'm also looking for mantella crocea,mantella milotympanum,and clown tree frogs.Will trade from the list above or let me know how much.

Lou


----------



## Vagabond324

Looking for a calling male Tarapoto, Anyone coming have one or two available? I have two females looking for mates.


----------



## tclipse

flapjax3000 said:


> I am moving to northern Va early next year and was curious how often you held meetings in the area. I would like to meet up with some of the people in the area but unfortunately I will be up there way to late to make the next event. Is this an annual affair or do you hold them more often? Also, where are the meetings held?


It's been roughly 3 times a year since I came to the boards in '09, usually in PA/MD.... can't really speak to the time before that. 



Updated list:

Want: Female Solarte/northern variabilis, calling male Azureus, thumbnail tads

Have: Female azureus, probable female Patricia, intermedius froglets, tons of tropical white springs, plant clippings, many light fixtures ( 7-8 CFL domes & a few T8 strips, also a dual 24" PC and two 36" dual PC strips), two 12x18 Zoo Med cork bark backgrounds (not used with frogs)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Hey guys,

Im trying to gauge interest in a few items that I could bring to the meet.

1st item is leaves. I have the opportunity to offer them at a pretty fair price ($3 per gallon bag)
Available would be Magnolia, and 2 different species of Live Oak

2nd item is wood. I can provide nice pieces of Manzanita wood. These would only be logs and branches for now. I believe I could price them between $8- $15 for most pieces.

I cant see ordering this stuff if there isnt enough demand for it tho, as I dont really have the space to store any of it if it doesnt sell.
Also I have 6 Flour beetle cultures I can bring to the meet. $6 each or 3 for $15 take all 6 for $27!
Also check out my post in the supplies classifieds forum. I can take pre orders and bring this stuff to the meet!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/73588-tons-plants-sale.html
Thanx,

Todd


----------



## ggazonas

Looks like I will have the following:

3-4 Zarayunga froglets 2 mos old 
2 Zarajunga froglets 4+ mos
3 Blue anthonyi
4-6 Santa Isabel Froglets 2 mos old

Prices will be 35 for the younger froglets 45 for the to older ones.

If any one is interested let me know, I will pull them from the tanks for the meeting.


----------



## oddlot

oddlot said:


> I have available; 0.0.3 leuc froglets,grandis day geckos,gold dust day geckos,leopard geckos,albino corn snakes,dubia,southern magnolia leaves,and possibly a few other things to offer by then.
> 
> 
> 
> Will anyone have:
> one or two female yellow galacts available, preferably proven.
> male Amazonicus.Maybe some retics.
> 
> Lou





oddlot said:


> I'm also looking for mantella crocea,mantella milotympanum,and clown tree frogs.Will trade from the list above or let me know how much.
> 
> Lou



I am also looking for trivittatus if anyone is working with them.

I may also have some pinheads available depending on the hatch if anyone is interested.They will be limited so first pms get first.

Lou


----------



## tomh1972

ggazonas said:


> Looks like I will have the following:
> 
> 3-4 Zarayunga froglets 2 mos old
> 2 Zarajunga froglets 4+ mos
> 3 Blue anthonyi
> 4-6 Santa Isabel Froglets 2 mos old
> 
> Prices will be 35 for the younger froglets 45 for the to older ones.
> 
> If any one is interested let me know, I will pull them from the tanks for the meeting.


How old are the Rio Saladillos?

Thanks,
Tom

PS -- Are new froggers welcome? I am a few miles away on the lebanon/berks county border . . . .


----------



## tclipse

I also have some Bakhuis and Matecho froglets if the right trade came along, not for sale at this point & I'd like to keep one of the two groups so I won't mix/match.

WTB proven pairs as well, shoot me a PM.


----------



## ggazonas

tomh1972 said:


> how old are the rio saladillos?
> 
> Thanks,
> tom
> 
> ps -- are new froggers welcome? I am a few miles away on the lebanon/berks county border . . . .


2 mos...yes new froggers are welcomed


----------



## tomh1972

Thanks! Please add me to the list of attendees (oh, and I'll take the 3 saladillos as well . . . .)

Thanks,
Tom


ggazonas said:


> 2 mos...yes new froggers are welcomed


----------



## ggazonas

tomh1972 said:


> Thanks! Please add me to the list of attendees (oh, and I'll take the 3 saladillos as well . . . .)
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


no problem....i'll pull them out for you.

Thanks

George


----------



## cbreon

I will have at least 2 el dorado froglets ~5months if anyone is interested I would consider trades expecially for other pums...

I have some interesting plants to trade, looking for dischidia and hoyas...

I also have multiple compact fluorescent ballasts and fixtures as well as a 37 gallon oceanic hex, vented with a background that is started.

Also have some bean beetle cultures and some springtail master cultures...

pm or email @ [email protected] if interested


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I spoke with George and if anyone would like some bromeliads I am willing to do a nice group order. I can give a discount based on how much is ordered. All plants would be labeled for each person so there is now first come first served type thing. Please pm me if interested. I would need to know no later then the tuesday before the meeting. If enough is ordered I may make the trip. If not I can just ship to Georges house.
Jason


----------



## mantisdragon91

As I have mentioned a month or so ago, I will be attending as well. Everyone will be welcome to stop by and see my collection as well since I am only about 15 minutes from George's house.


----------



## paintballislife

I shall be there also.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Just to let anyone interested know that I only have till the end of this week to order the wood and leaves. So far there doesnt seem to be quite enough interest to do the order.

If anyone is interested please PM me.


Todd


----------



## Gnarly

Will anyone have any thumbnail tads available?
I just had success with some iquitos vents and I'd like to try another species.


----------



## EricM

I am shipping George some frogs right before the meet so if anyone wants to pick up frogs at the meet I can include them in the shipment. Please pm me with questions instead of hijacking this thread. Payment via paypal is required before shipping as I do not want to burden George with any money issues. 

frogs available
proven solarte pair $500
proven popa pair $500
female solarte $250
yellow bicolor (john gibeaus line) 4-5 mo. old $40 each
azureventris juvies about 2 mo old 4 for $100
pair of yellowbacks female is wc, male cb; not proven, make offer
hawaiian auratus F1s from collected frogs $25 each
orange galacts 4-5 mo. old $80 each
chrome bassleri 4 for $500 only one group available
proven trio of nominant imitator $250

thanks
Eric


----------



## cbreon

I have:
(2) All-Glass 55w 24 in compact fluorescent fixtures, no bulb 
(1) Coral Life 65w 24 in compact fluorescent, no bulb
(1) All glass 36 in, twin bulb, fixture accepts t-8/t-10/t-12, no bulbs
(2) all glass 18 in, single bulb fixtures, no bulbs

If you are interested in the lights, shoot me a pm and we can negotiate prices...

2 cb el dorado froglets (2008 SNDF) $80 each, I would consider trades expecially for other pums...

I have some interesting plants to trade, looking for dischidia and hoyas...

37 gallon oceanic hex, vented with black pond foam background that is started.

Also have some bean beetle cultures ($7 each) and 2 springtail master cultures ($10 each)...

let me know if you are interested in any of the above


----------



## tomh1972

I may be in the market for some green sips. Please let me know if anyone has any available to bring to the meet.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Bill Finley

George,

I will be attending, along with my son, As I mentioned before, I need a Female Yellow Terribilis, it also looks like I need a Female Blue Jean, I do have an extra male to trade. I have following available;

0.0.2 Highland Tricolor's sub-adults
0.0.1 Brazilian YellowHead froglet
0.0.1 Bastimentos (bellieved male)
0.0.2 Tafelberg tinc froglets (Tablemountain)
0.1 Female Green Sip
1.1 Proven Chocolate Luec's

and then I have two Exo-Terra's 12x12x18, these have great-stuff & coco fiber backs and partial sides, with wood encapsulated. Both have a hoya planted, and I have some broms for you too choose from.

Let me know, if you're interested, if you e-mail me: [email protected] : I can send you pictures.

Bill Finley
Portland, Maine


----------



## Bill Finley

Found a female Blue Jean, so now I have an extra Male Blue Jean to bring...

Bill


----------



## stemcellular

Bill, hold those tricolor for me. I also have some juvie bastis (f3) if you want to pair up.


----------



## ghettopieninja

Looks like there is a good chance I will be attending this. Here are a list of plants I can bring (some rooted, mostly cuttings):
Marcgravia sp.
Monocostus uniflorus
Pilea spruceana
NOID philodendron (black jungle)
Philodendron Wend Imbe
Ficus sp. Panama
also if there is interest I can do small cuttings of the following from one of my tanks:
Philodendron squamiferum
Peperomia serpens - Sira Peru 

I also have some standard imitator tadpoles and a froglet 1mo out of water.


----------



## Gnarly

Ghettopieninja, check your PMs.


----------



## Adven2er

Looks like I be coming down to this one. It's been a while since I've been to a meeting. 
I have several froglets I can bring with me. I have Tarapoto imitators, Leucs and Vittatus. 
George, Let me know if there is something I can bring (food/beverage). Anyone have Excelsior or Magnolia leaves?


----------



## ggazonas

The meeting starts at 12 and goes to whenever

The address is:

232 Wyncote Road
Jenkintown, PA 19046

I will have food and some beverages (non alcoholic)...you are welcomed to bring any alcoholic beverages, if someone wants to bring a keg they are more than welcomed as well and any food especially deserts or other snack foods.

If anyone has any question you can pm me or if you get lost call me 908 309 1844. I'm off 611 (old york road) which is a main highway so its pretty easy to find. Also my street only has about a dozen homes on it.

See you this weekend


----------



## Julio

ggazonas said:


> ..you are welcomed to bring any alcoholic beverages, if someone wants to bring a keg they are more than welcomed as well and any food especially deserts or other snack foods.
> See you this weekend


Remember this Rookies!!!


I plan on being there as of now. 

I should have about 12 Citronella froglets 1-2 months out of the water $25 each

1 Cristobal pumilio $100 5 months old F1

1 Veradero 1 month old $60

starter cultures of purple iso $10 each

Also some lighting will try and post pics later

3 -20 high fully panted vivs. $40 each


----------



## mantisdragon91

Julio said:


> Remember this Rookies!!!
> 
> 
> I plan on being there as of now.
> 
> I should have about 12 Citronella froglets 1-2 months out of the water $25 each
> 
> 1 Cristobal pumilio $100 5 months old F1
> 
> 1 Veradero 1 month old $60
> 
> starter cultures of purple iso $10 each
> 
> Also some lighting will try and post pics later
> 
> 3 -20 high fully panted vivs. $40 each


I am interested in getting 4 of the Citronellas to replace the group I lost during the heatwave this summer. Also any guess on the sex on the Cristobal?


----------



## Julio

not sure on the cristobal, no calling though.


----------



## mantisdragon91

Julio said:


> not sure on the cristobal, no calling though.


bummer I could use a male.


----------



## stemcellular

Looks like I have someone willing to cart a few frogs down for me. If anyone is interested, I have the following that I can probably have delivered to George's:

Proven group of E. anthonyi "Pasaje Sarajunga"
Proven pair of O. pumilio 'El dorado' SNDF 09
Two juvenile O. pumilio 'Bastimentos' F3 (pending)
P. bicolor 1.1 adult pair (unproven)
Mantella ebenaui froglets
A. bassleri 'Sapasoa' froglets
E. anthonyi 'Rio Saladillo' froglets


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> Remember this Rookies!!!
> 
> 
> I plan on being there as of now.
> 
> I should have about 12 Citronella froglets 1-2 months out of the water $25 each
> 
> 1 Cristobal pumilio $100 5 months old F1
> 
> 1 Veradero 1 month old $60
> 
> starter cultures of purple iso $10 each
> 
> Also some lighting will try and post pics later
> 
> 3 -20 high fully panted vivs. $40 each



If you make it down don't forget the trivs


----------



## ghettopieninja

Julio said:


> Remember this Rookies!!!
> 
> 
> Also some lighting will try and post pics later


depending on what kind of lighting it is I might be interested.


----------



## eos

ghettopieninja said:


> depending on what kind of lighting it is I might be interested.


Same here.


----------



## tclipse

I have some lighting as well.... 

-48" T8 fixture (black w/ wood trim, two shorter t8's laid end to end, basically a 1 bulb for practical purposes), with aqua-glo bulbs $15

-36" power compact, 2X65W - standard black fixture, looks like a T8 fixture from the outside - $25 each or $45 for both, one bulb needs replaced

-Coralife 24" 2X65W PC - one of the connectors is a little messed up, the metal sleeve for one pin comes off on the bulb's pin when you try to take it out so you have to jimmy it back in.... worked last time this happened but needs a bulb change so I won't guarantee that one bulb will work, chances are good. other bulb works fine - $15

-Spiral compact fixtures (the Lowes single bulb aluminum cone-type fixtures) - $8 each with 6500k bulb, I have 7 or 8

Also have for trade:
-an extra male Solarte (SNDF 07)
-a very probable pair of adult Rio Saladillos from my group that started laying recently, I won't call them proven since I don't know which frogs are breeding, but they are really easy to sex at this age
-4 each Bakhuis/Matecho juvs (would only like to trade one group or the other)

I'm coming from almost 4 hours away so I won't be bringing any frogs unless there is interest beforehand.


----------



## JeremyHuff

I am battling some bronchitis, but still plan to be there. I have the following for sale or trade

Male powder blue
Female azureus
Adult CR auratus
Two sub adult leucs
Dwarf cobalt froglets
Cobalt froglets
Leuc froglets
Azureus froglets
Orange galact froglets
Vittatus froglets
Yellow terribilis froglets

Also have tropical springs, temperate springs, pink springs, black hydei, golden hydei, apterous melanogaster, Turkish gliders
All feeders are $8
Also have excelsior for $4/bag
Live oak$5
Magnolia $5
Almond leaves 5/$3
Bamboo pieces


----------



## SteveKnott

I plan on making it this weekend. I have a proven pair of gonatodes albogularis fuscus that I may be willing to part with. I have to know ahead of time though. I have some 10 month hourglass tree frogs for sale too. I also have some plants that I can bring.

rotted plants
Philodendron gloriosum
Anubias frazeri
cuttings
Epipremnum

-steve


----------



## oddlot

SteveKnott said:


> I plan on making it this weekend. I have a proven pair of gonatodes albogularis fuscus that I may be willing to part with. I have to know ahead of time though. I have some 10 month hourglass tree frogs for sale too. I also have some plants that I can bring.
> 
> rotted plants
> Philodendron gloriosum
> Anubias frazeri
> cuttings
> Epipremnum
> 
> -steve



I was just curious how much rotted plants are going for?

Lou


----------



## Julio

3 24" T5HO dual bulb fixtures. $40 each










1-36" T5HO dual bulb fixture $45









Brand new still in the box 36" dual fixture T5HO $50









Also 1 65 watt power compact fixture with moonlights $40


----------



## Bill Finley

Looking forward to the long drive, what's the weather supposed to be on Sunday, anyone quess? From my previous post, I have the following left;

0.0.2 Tafelberg froglets (TableMountain) Tinc's
0.0.1 Brazilian Yellowhead froglet
1.1 Proven Chocolate Luec's
0.1 Female Green Sip
1.0 Blue Jean Pumilio

I'll need to know by Friday 5:00 PM, as I'll be packing up in the evening. E-mail for any pictures: [email protected]

See you all there,

Bill Finley
Portland, Maine


----------



## ggazonas

Bill Finley said:


> Looking forward to the long drive, what's the weather supposed to be on Sunday, anyone quess? From my previous post, I have the following left;
> 
> 0.0.2 Tafelberg froglets (TableMountain) Tinc's
> 0.0.1 Brazilian Yellowhead froglet
> 1.1 Proven Chocolate Luec's
> 0.1 Female Green Sip
> 1.0 Blue Jean Pumilio
> 
> I'll need to know by Friday 5:00 PM, as I'll be packing up in the evening. E-mail for any pictures: [email protected]
> 
> See you all there,
> 
> Bill Finley
> Portland, Maine



Weather looks like it will be 59 and sunny on sunday and about the same for saturday


----------



## johnachilli

I hope everyone has a great time! I will be unable to make it this time around...


----------



## mordoria

Me too. I wont be able to make it. I really wanted to meet up but im stuck in the city all weekend.


----------



## SteveKnott

My post was supposed to say "rooted plants"  sorry for any confusion


----------



## ghettopieninja

the imitator tadpoles are spoken for. Jeremy, are you still interested in some of my plants?


----------



## 19jeffro83

Thanks ghetto gnarly and I are so excited for those tads ( :


----------



## dartsanddragons

Hi All
I will not be attending but another Board Member will be dropping off some Tads for me, I am looking for Springtail Cultures to seed several Grow outs I have seen several Members who will be attending post that they had some available if there are any left PM me and I'll make arraingments to have them transported also looking for Iso's.

Thanks Scott


----------



## JeremyHuff

ghettopieninja said:


> the imitator tadpoles are spoken for. Jeremy, are you still interested in some of my plants?


Hi Colin,
I am interested, but I can also wait if you have them spoken for.


----------



## Shohin

Will anyone be there with Reginas? If so, please send me a pm. 

-Shohin


----------



## dartsanddragons

Hi All
I think I am set on the Springtails and Iso's for this round thanks to all who replied, I look forward to attending the next meeting and possibly hosting one in Maryland at my Pub if there is any interest I would just close the Pub (for a mental health day)  so it would only be open to Froggers let me know if there is any interest in this.

Thanks Scott


----------



## ghettopieninja

JeremyHuff said:


> Hi Colin,
> I am interested, but I can also wait if you have them spoken for.


No worries I have pretty decent amount, I can bring some stuff for you to choose from.


----------



## Zombie Frawg

Just wanted to update what I have available. Still have the male leopard gecko up for grabs as well as an adult corn snake, male standard imi and I can probably put together some more iso cultures (dwarf white, dwarf striped, purple and maybe orange). PM with any questions. Thanks


----------



## stemcellular

stemcellular said:


> Looks like I have someone willing to cart a few frogs down for me. If anyone is interested, I have the following that I can probably have delivered to George's:
> 
> Proven group of E. anthonyi "Pasaje Sarajunga"
> Proven pair of O. pumilio 'El dorado' SNDF 09
> P. bicolor 1.1 adult pair (unproven)


Still have the above available, though will need confirmation by Friday night if interested.


----------



## captreedean

If anyone has I am searching for a Male Rio and Male Aurotenia.


----------



## stemcellular

a male river?


----------



## tclipse

captreedean said:


> If anyone has I am searching for a Male Rio and Male Aurotenia.


Rio Saladillo, Rio Branco, Rio Guarumo........


----------



## SMenigoz

Looks like it'll be a great turnout--thanks George for hosting!
Any opinions about whether to come up 95 or Penn Turnpike?
Scott


----------



## MD_Frogger

I have a 2.1 Brazilian Yellowhead available I can send up if anyone is interested. I am willing to split the extra male from the group. Also, looking for BOOMING cultures of springs...no particular type so long as it was not freshly made. Please PM me for either.


----------



## captreedean

Sorry about that. I am looking for a male rio branco and a male green stripe aurotenia


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> Looks like it'll be a great turnout--thanks George for hosting!
> Any opinions about whether to come up 95 or Penn Turnpike?
> Scott


penn turnpike.....you get off of the exit 309 south for 4 miles till you get to 152 to easton road...I am 5-10 minutes from the exit.


----------



## kickedinthevader

I really want to come meet everyone, I am stuck at work till 7ish Sunday. :/


----------



## Bill Finley

Last minute add on to my list, I've decided to part with my 2.1 Blue Jeans, from the 2009 import. 
I'd sell or trade, looking for Proven or sexed pair of Escudo's or maybe a very nice proven pair of Christobal's...

Bill Finley


----------



## ggazonas

kickedinthevader said:


> I really want to come meet everyone, I am stuck at work till 7ish Sunday. :/


sorry to hear that...if you could get out ealier you could still swing by. or just call out sick.


----------



## ggazonas

I have the following available. If interested please lte me know so i can pull them from the vivs. 

(3) Rio Canario anthonyi
(4-5) Zarajunga anthonyi
(6) Santa Isabel anhtonyi

All $35 each...I can do a discount if a group is purchased.


Also I will have a FREE 65 gallon tall aqaurium with tops...The tank holds water but it is old and has some superficial scratches.......If no one takes it it goes to the street.

I also have a free RO unit...never used and probably never will so whoever wants that please take it as well.

hope everyone has a safe trip see you Sunday.

George


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

George Ill prolly take the RO unit. Can you send me the details in a pm? 

Thanx



Todd


----------



## kickedinthevader

ggazonas said:


> sorry to hear that...if you could get out ealier you could still swing by. or just call out sick.


Hmm. That's a pretty decent idea. Maybe ill do that


----------



## Adven2er

I can bring the following:

Leuc froglets $25
Vittatus froglets $20
Tarapoto imi tads 6-8 weeks old $25
probable male Matecho $70
Dwarf white isos loaded $10
Tomocerus springs starter cultures $5


----------



## Shohin

George, if the 65 gallon tall isn't spoken for yet, I will be more than happy to take it off your hands. 

-Shohin


----------



## Shohin

Oh, one more thing.

Anyone from the area interested in going to the American Frog Day the weekend of May 12-13th 2011 in Chicago? 

Maybe we could get together and rent a charter bus? Have some food, drink, and frog story time on the way there? The bus trip could start at a point, maybe NJ somewhere, and make a pick up in PA, and one in ohio?

Maybe we could talk about it some more at the Mid Atlantic meeting? Maybe we could even have a sign up sheet on hand to see if there is enough interest? Anybody have a friend in the charter business?

I don't know, just a thought I had. Haven't really thought it all the way through. Just thought it would be fun for a bunch of us to go together and maybe it would open up an opportunity for some froggers that otherwise wouldn't have the resources to make the trip. 

George- would it be ok to have a sign up sheet at the meeting to see if there is enough interest?

Anyone else have any thoughts, comments, or am I just dreaming?

-Troy


----------



## Armson

I think that is a great idea.


----------



## ggazonas

Shohin said:


> George, if the 65 gallon tall isn't spoken for yet, I will be more than happy to take it off your hands.
> 
> -Shohin


okay I will say its taken then.


----------



## SMenigoz

Packed up some frogs today and will be bringing:

5 Alanis-- probable sexing
10 Azureventris-- unsexed
2 Yellow Galacts-- unsexed
9 Yellow Terribilis-- 1/2 grown
6 Regina-- very small
7 Red Galacs-- unsexed
2 Bicolor-- unsexed
7 Nikita-- probable sexing on a few
10 Abesio yellow-- sexed
10 Matecho-- sexed
Matecho-- can bring a bunch more unsexed if anyone inquires via PM

Pricing will be very fair(consider it the MADS discount), especially considering most are "well started".
Also can bring melanogastor(wingless and gliders) and hydei.
See ya'll tomorrow,
Scott


----------



## radiata

JeremyHuff said:


> I am battling some bronchitis, but still plan to be there. I have the following for sale or trade
> 
> Male powder blue
> Female azureus
> Adult CR auratus
> Two sub adult leucs
> Dwarf cobalt froglets
> Cobalt froglets
> Leuc froglets
> Azureus froglets
> Orange galact froglets
> Vittatus froglets
> Yellow terribilis froglets
> 
> Also have tropical springs, temperate springs, pink springs, black hydei, golden hydei, apterous melanogaster, Turkish gliders
> All feeders are $8
> Also have excelsior for $4/bag
> Live oak$5
> Magnolia $5
> Almond leaves 5/$3
> Bamboo pieces


Jeremy,

Hope you make it. Put me down for one culture of melanos, one of gliders, and one bag of excelsior.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## radiata

Julio said:


> 3 24" T5HO dual bulb fixtures. $40 each
> 
> 1-36" T5HO dual bulb fixture $45
> 
> Brand new still in the box 36" dual fixture T5HO $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 1 65 watt power compact fixture with moonlights $40


Julio,

I'll take the Brand new still in the box 36" dual fixture T5HO $50!

See you tomorrow,
Bob


----------



## SMenigoz

Just got home from George's. I want to thank George and his wife for opening up their home to us...some don't know what "starting at 12" means--sorry about that!
What a setup-- all the tanks looked fantastic. Once those big tanks get repaired, they'll be quite a showpiece. 
Many thanks to those who picked up stuff from me--
Food was great.
Peaches was fluffy.
Cosmo the parrot warmed up enough to allow me to pick him up and carry on a conversation.
Got to put some new faces to screennames.
Overall, well worth the ~3hr drive.
Scott


----------



## cbreon

Agreed Scott, good people, good conversations and great setups. All in all well worth the trip!

Thanks again George

--Craig


----------



## Shohin

I too, would like to thank George and his wife for hosting the event. I really wasn't sure what to expect. But, my son and I really enjoyed ourselves. 

George-thanks for the tank! And great frog room(s).

Scott- thx for the beautiful regina froglets! Can't wait for them to go in their viv. 

I will be looking forward to the next one!

-Troy


----------



## jckee1

Yes, thank you as well. This was my first meeting and I had a blast. It was great meeting everyone. George what a great set up. I found myself leaving with all sorts ideas.
Jim


----------



## ggazonas

I would like to thank everyone for the great turnout and all the compliments. My wife and I were glad to see everyone have a great time and enjoy the frog rooms, food, Peaches ( our cat who was begging for food) and the parrots (for those of you who took the trip upstairs).

I look forward to hosting another one late spring/early summer.


----------



## ggazonas

SMenigoz said:


> Just got home from George's. I want to thank George and his wife for opening up their home to us...some don't know what "starting at 12" means--sorry about that!
> What a setup-- all the tanks looked fantastic. Once those big tanks get repaired, they'll be quite a showpiece.
> Many thanks to those who picked up stuff from me--
> Food was great.
> Peaches was fluffy.
> Cosmo the parrot warmed up enough to allow me to pick him up and carry on a conversation.
> Got to put some new faces to screennames.
> Overall, well worth the ~3hr drive.
> Scott



Scott

Thats okay that you got here an hour and half early....I'm glad you could make it up next time I will tell you it starts at 1:30


----------



## oddlot

Thanks George for a wonderful time and for sharing your home.I really like the way you built in the tanks!The food was excellent too!

I picked up some awesome frogs that I have wanted for a while(I won't be sleeping anytime soon)

It was good to see everyone again and including some new faces.

Thanks to Roman as well for letting us view his collection also.

Lou and Kim


----------



## yomamafat

George,

I would like to thank you for all your hospitality. You have a fantastic collection and your dedication is clearly seen in the wonderful tanks that you've created. I look forward to seeing your collection grow! 

For all the dendroboard members - it was great to see everyone come together. Haven't seen some of you since the last MADS at Romans'. 

Happy Frogging!


----------



## Julio

Great to see everyone, felt like a while since we had a meeting. Great time as usual thanks to George and Sarah for hosting.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Hey George,

Thanks for hosting. It was a great meet and good to see everyone. 
J


----------



## Gnarly

George, 

Thanks so much for opening up your beautiful home to us. Jeffro and I really enjoyed the chance to meet everyone.


----------



## tclipse

Special thanks to George and to Roman for showing off your collections and having us at your homes, and thanks to everyone else for a good time. I'm sure I missed a few of you due to my late arrival, but I guess there's always next time for that. Feels good to finally be home........


----------



## Bill Finley

George,

Just got in about 20 minutes ago, thanks for hosting, great to see so many people, that I normally don't get to see. It was a great two days for my son and I, and only 1120 miles. You have a great frog room, although looking forward to seeing that 60" flat screen on my next visit, and a couch too sit on. Thanks to the guys that bought stuff from me, anyone wishing to see the Blue Jeans, of any other of my frogs I didn't bring, here's my e-mail again; [email protected]

Hope to everyone again soon,
Bill


----------



## ggazonas

Bill Finley said:


> George,
> 
> Just got in about 20 minutes ago, thanks for hosting, great to see so many people, that I normally don't get to see. It was a great two days for my son and I, and only 1120 miles. You have a great frog room, although looking forward to seeing that 60" flat screen on my next visit, and a couch too sit on. Thanks to the guys that bought stuff from me, anyone wishing to see the Blue Jeans, of any other of my frogs I didn't bring, here's my e-mail again; [email protected]
> 
> Hope to everyone again soon,
> Bill


I'm hoping to have that TV and couch by then as well.

Glad you made it down and enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## jckee1

George,
Just curious. What will you be using the big tank for once it's repaired.
Jim


----------



## pa.walt

jckee1 said:


> George,
> Just curious. What will you be using the big tank for once it's repaired.
> Jim


looks like it would make a nice little place for peaches(a cat lair). a place peaches could get away from the daily hub bub.


----------



## ggazonas

jckee1 said:


> George,
> Just curious. What will you be using the big tank for once it's repaired.
> Jim


Its going to be a madagascar biotope. Phelsuma, Mantella, heterixalis, maybe even some bearded pygmys...Thats sort of the directions I'm hoping to go with it. Hoping to have a background on their in a few weeks.


----------



## jckee1

Sounds cool. Another reason to come back and see your place again. Don't know if that would be quite enough room for Peaches. 
Jim


----------



## ggazonas

jckee1 said:


> Sounds cool. Another reason to come back and see your place again. Don't know if that would be quite enough room for Peaches.
> Jim


oh there will be more besides that display tank next year...i'll probbaly have another 15 tanks set up by then. 

Yeah peaches would not be happy.


----------



## Julio

ggazonas said:


> Its going to be a madagascar biotope. Phelsuma, Mantella, heterixalis, maybe even some bearded pygmys...Thats sort of the directions I'm hoping to go with it. Hoping to have a background on their in a few weeks.


just be careful with the phelsumas you put in there, the larger species will eat the mantellas


----------



## ggazonas

I'm keeping it small...probably peacock and/ or lineata


----------



## mantisdragon91

Julio said:


> just be careful with the phelsumas you put in there, the larger species will eat the mantellas


Don't you remember he has me nearby as his personal gecko consultant.. No way is anything large enough to do that going in that tank.


----------



## Julio

hahah, that's right i forgot about your gecko collection


----------



## ggazonas

Romans got me covered. I just need to get the tank repaired and I'll be set.


----------



## stemcellular

ggazonas said:


> Its going to be a madagascar biotope. Phelsuma, Mantella, heterixalis, maybe even some bearded pygmys...Thats sort of the directions I'm hoping to go with it. Hoping to have a background on their in a few weeks.


George, what species of Mantella?


----------



## ggazonas

probably bernhardi and laevigata


----------



## stemcellular

nice. any luck with the lugubris? I've got 4 near adults from last winter's clutch. Hope to get them going again.


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> nice. any luck with the lugubris? I've got 4 near adults from last winter's clutch. Hope to get them going again.


I have 4 froglets that are almost 2 mos old. they are still really small but doing well. And i have 3-5 more tads....No successful breeding as of late.


----------



## stemcellular

Well, better than if we didn't breed them at all. Good luck, and let's keep in touch re offspring / ratios


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> Well, better than if we didn't breed them at all. Good luck, and let's keep in touch re offspring / ratios


no problem.


----------



## stemcellular

Hey Mid Atlantic folks,

Just an fyi. Our fall NEFG meet up will be on Sunday, November 13 from 12-5pm in Brookline, MA. If weather permits, I'll have the grill going. If not, pizza and whatever folks wish to bring.

Should also have a great selection of frogs available. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------

